# Nice desktop wallpaper image



## macfixer01 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi,
I was looking around the web for a nice large picture of some gold coins and/or bullion to use for the desktop wallpaper on my computer. The 10 Ounce Bar and 10 Ounce Sovereigns image is one of the best I've seen so far. There are several others available on this page also and they can be downloaded in different sizes up to 1600x1200. I was thinking someone else may enjoy them too, so here you go.

http://www.usagold.com/press/gold_images.html

macfixer01


----------

